#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  March Member of the Month - Alice

## Merry

RPA’s one and only Alice is member of the month for March! And honestly, is there any else who would be better for this lovely spring month? She’s super active around the forum, taking part in RPs like Awoken and Mirnon Manor. She has over 30 subscriptions in her RP folder alone! Talk about getting around! She doesn’t just stick to one genre either! She hops around from sci-fi, to mature, to general and back! She’s definitely the social butterfly. 

But RP-ing isn’t all she does! I’m sure you’ve seen some of her awesome signatures and avatars around the forums. In fact, I like to sport one of her creations from time to time myself! They’re truly very pretty and creative. And she loves to hang out downtown and in the writing section. She’s always answering questions in her “Ask Alice” thread and has even volunteered to be a judge for the new writing contest! 

When we have new activities or a new fun way to RP, Alice doesn’t resist the change, she embraces it! When we started our new Photography section with 2 new contests, Alice jumped right into it with her submissions! And when we got a new thread to store and keep characters, Alice was one of the first to make her own! Cleverly naming it ”M_alice_ous” after herself. And her characters are great too, with wonderful, realistic (and even complicated) personalities!

Apart from being everywhere at once, though, she’s also a really sweet and welcoming girl! One of my closest friends on RPA in fact! She is always welcoming a newbie in the Welcome thread and is commenting and complimenting on all our lovely members in the Picture Thread constantly. 

All in all, Alice is a sunshine filled, clever, out-of-this world girl that I encourage all of you to love and know! So what are you waiting for? Send her a VM! 

 :*cowboy*: 

_*credit goes to the lovely Blue_Tornado for this writeup_

----------


## Nazgul

Congratulations Alice.  You totally deserved this.

----------


## Merry



----------


## V

Congrats Alice!  ::D:

----------


## CALYPSO

GIRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL! 

CONGRATS TO YOU! <3 I was waiting for the moment when you get this!

----------


## Anne Bonny

Congrats Alice!  Flaunt it, chica!  You deserve it.   :;):

----------


## Ace of Hearts

*Grumble*

Ah well, you deserve it.

----------


## L

Congrats Alice!  ::D:

----------


## Lerouge

YAY ALICE!

----------


## Alice

Oh, goodness. This is so amazing... You guys. You don't even know how grateful I am to everyone on here. This made my day - my month! March is a _wonderful_ month. Thank you so, so much to _everyone_ on RPA for being so amazing. 
Honestly, I didn't see this coming anytime soon. Thank you!

Necella: Whaaat, this is unbelievable.  :XD:  Thanks girl! <3

Anne: I will!  :XD:  Thank you, Anne!

Naz, Merry, V, Leninade, Lance, Lerouge(triple L?!) : Thank you! <3

And to Blue... Well, she is _one_ amazing biffle.  :;): 
EDIT: "M_alice_ous" was totally her idea and it was totally awesome so I used it.  :XD:

----------


## ILYTH

Well done Alice, well earned  :XD:

----------


## Mysteria

Congrats Alice, you so deserved this!!

----------


## Mary Sue

Congratulations Alice.  ::D:

----------


## Kris

Way to go ^__________________^

----------


## Bia

ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEE

 ::>:  Congraditations girl.

----------


## Xanthuss

Congratulations Alice, you totally deserve it. Your banner/signture creations are superb, your writings lovely and you were so great to deal with when I had trouble finding an image for my banner for Ertha's Fate  ::D: 

EDIT: You said VM instead of PM on the first post Miss. Admin person.

----------


## Bia

I meant to say VM!  :XD:  VM as in visitor message. I could've said PM but idk...I guess I think of VM's as more informal and awesome sauce ;D

----------


## Nazgul



----------


## roan

Congratulations!

----------


## Alice

Thanks everyone! <3

And aww, A, it was no problem. Thank you.  ::):

----------


## ChesireTiger

Congrats~ - claps -

and don't die, m'k?

----------


## Alice

Why thank you, Chee. I'm a lot better now, thanks. :P

I just come back here whenever I need a little sunshine now. (:

----------


## Ace of Hearts

You know, this calls for music!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Bia



----------


## Merry



----------


## Housemaster

I don't have any "CONGRATULATIONS!" pictures, but what I do have is a picture of a dog with a top hat and monocle!



CONGRATS!

----------


## Alice

Thanks everyone.  :C::  And awww, Housemaster! It's a smart cutie-pie.

----------


## Housemaster

> Thanks everyone.  And awww, Housemaster! It's a smart cutie-pie.


Cutie-pie? On the contrary, he is a fierce gentleman with an outstanding moustache!

----------


## Alice

He's still cute, though.

----------


## Bia

He's not cute he's ADORABLE

----------


## Merry



----------

